# Has the ports tree been frozen?



## macafee (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw that the Nginx has been updated to V1.25 on the freshports website(http://www.freshports.org/www/nginx/). But I didn't find it in my ports after I csup my local ports tree. It still is the V1.24. Has the ports tree been frozen in order to release the FreeBSD-9.1?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

If it was frozen freshports wouldn't have a newer version.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2012)

macafee said:
			
		

> Has the ports tree been frozen in order to release the FreeBSD-9.1?



I haven't been able to update my ports tree for the last 2-3 days. When I run

`# portsnap fetch update`

it returns 



> Ports tree is already up to date



I took it had something to do with the servers being moved or whatever was going on a few days ago. I had been expecting FreeBSD 9.1 to be announced on 11-12-12 too and thought that was the reason why it hadn't.


----------



## crescent (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too. I've been experiencing the same problem for the last several days.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 16, 2012)

I check for normal csup operation about three times daily. Not fixed yet according to that and the freebsd-ports mailing list, where the question is also being answered.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably related to their datacenter move or something.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 16, 2012)

This was send to the current@ mailing list yesterday (Thursday, November 15th, 2012 at 2:58 PM AST).



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> The FreeBSD cluster is undergoing maintenance.  In particular the main machines were recently physically moved, upgraded, and discombobulated.  A number of services are down but we are working on fixing this as fast as possible!


----------



## fmw (Nov 16, 2012)

> ...discombobulated...



Now here's a word I hadn't heard before


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 16, 2012)

fmw said:
			
		

> Now here's a word I hadn't heard before



Yes because it's not a recursive acronym. It's worth about 25Â¢ per syllable. Approximately $1.50 per usage... Thou acronyms range in price based on expansions. SCSI for example is worth $2.25. BSD is worth $2 wheras FreeBSD ups the ammount and DragonFlyBSD goes a bit further. Though one would think the GNU being a recursive loop would garner the most amount in terms of how much one would gain from fancy dancy tech terms as being 'pricless' one would have to consider the GPL and the definition of free (not as in beer) to be more or less worthless and discombobulated.

my 2Â¢ anyways =)


----------



## gkontos (Nov 17, 2012)

That explains the reason:

Link: http://www.freebsd.org/news/2012-compromise.html


----------

